# من جنس ما للبدن



## Huda

السلام عليكم
هذا الجزء مأخوذ من كتاب الروح لابن القيم. ارجو شرح الجملة التي بأسفلها خط

إن تعلق الروح بالبدن في القبر وقت السؤال وكذلك رد السلام على من يسلم على الميت يختلف عن الحياة المعهودة في الدنيا التي تقوم فيها الروح بالبدن وتدبره وتصرفه وتحتاج معها إلى الطعام والشراب واللباس وإنما تعود الروح في الحالات المذكورة، إعادة غير الإعادة المألوفة في الدنيا ليسأل وإنما ويمتحن في قبره كما دل على ذلك النص الصحيح الصريح، وليس نزول الروح وصعودها وقربها وبعدها من جنس ما للبدن، فإنها تصعد إلى ما فوق السموات ثم تهبط إلى الأرض ما بين قبضتها ووضع الميت في قبره، وهو زمن يسير لا يصعد البدن وينزل في مثله، وكذلك صعودها وعودتها إلى البدن في النوم واليقظة، وقد مثلها بعضهم بالشمس فإنها في السماء وشعاعها في الأرض.


----------



## cherine

عليكِ السلام يا هدى،

على حد ما فهمت: أن الروح تتحرك بشكل يختلف عن الشكل الذي يتحرك به البدن، فهي تتحرك بشكل (=جنس) مختلف عما يتّبعه الجسم أو البدن في حركته.


----------



## Bakr

أجل، ذلك هو المقصود. في شرح لكلمة "جنس" في مثل هذا السياق، أي لهذا القول:ـ
الجزاء من جنس العمل 
في هذا الموقع


> أما الجنس فيقصد به في اللغة:"الضرب من كل شيء"، وفي الاصطلاح القرآني يشبه التعريف اللغوي أي: المماثلة والمشاكلة.ـ



وبما أنه يقول هنا 


> وليس نزول الروح وصعودها وقربها وبعدها من جنس ما للبدن، فإنها تصعد إلى ما فوق السموات ثم تهبط إلى الأرض ما بين قبضتها ووضع الميت في قبره، وهو زمن يسير لا يصعد البدن وينزل في مثله



فما يقع للروح لا يشابه ولا يماثل ما يقع للبدن..ـ


----------



## Huda

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------

